# Network configuration utilities

## mattmunz

Hi all,

  I just emerged -u xmms, and my networking got wiped out.  O.K., no biggie, but it would be a lot faster if there were some (user-friendly) networking tools at my disposal.  The installation manual mentions "net-setup", but I can't find it in portage.  Does anyone know what package contains it?  Pointers to any other network configuration utilities would also be appreciated.

  - Matt

----------

## ctford0

How could updating xmms make your network stop working?  What type of errors to do get on bootup?  Using DHCP?

What packages installed that could effect your network?

Check you emerge log and see if anything emerged besides xmms...   /var/log/emerge.log

Chris

----------

